# E111 and speaking the local Language



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Again, for those who have not read the recent MMM there were 2 articles that I think were well worth everyone should be aware of.

The first, is that there appears that local spanish doctors are not accepting or honouring the E111 unless you can speak Spanish (clearly there is a legal issue here but not much help to argue the point if you can't speak spanish) Then you have to pay around euro 35 to see a private doctor.

But, there is also another article where a english person who could not speak Spanish needed emergency treatment. They used a service called "Pass the Phone" 
They contacted these people and the assistant located the nearest clinic and give the exact directions. When they arrived at the clinic, again, the Nurse could not speak English so the agency was contacted again and the assistant worked with the nurse
(web site www.passthephone.com )

2 small pieces of information that could prove very useful if there was an emergency

B


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi BERTHA 
Any idea what this service costs ? 
Call me cynical but I think it's another money making scheme .. 

Last summer I contracted an ear infection while holidaying in Spain, I walked into a local clinic, presented my E111 form and passport, was treated quickly and with courtesy.. given a prescription for anti-biotics and ear drops .. no charge for the consultation, no problems .. 
Has something changed in the past 12 months? 

Jim


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Saw the articles myself and initially thought it looked a good idea. But, having looked at the website and seen that the helpdesk you phone is located in Spain and being aware that so many internet scams are running from Spain I think I er with Scotjimland and wonder if it is just another scam! The fact that they are citing the problem in Spain and it is run from Spain seems to me, being the cynic I am, a little bit sus to say the least, and I guess even MMM can be taken in!!
Apparently there is no join up fee but you pay for a minimum of five phonecalls (20 eeuro's I believe) upfront, that you can use within a given period then you buy more????
If it is a scam it is quite clever in that most people wouldn't miss 20 Euro's and the first you know its a scam is when you come to use it.

Sorry i'm just a synic!!!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I to have had a chance to look at the Web site and it was the "other" service options that put me off.

Shame really the principle is a good one

B


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O There is no need to pay for Translation services when you require Medical treatment. There is a network of people throughout Spain who volunteer to act as interpreter's. The contact information can be found in such newspaper's as the Costa Blanca News. The Entertainer, etc, etc. :wink:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

The only "real" scam is the number of ex-pats living here full time in Spain and using the E111 for their medical cover. contributing nothing to the health service.

Also, why should the receptionist/doctor in a Spanish medical center be fluent in English? Handy if she/he is, but hardly their problem if not. What often happens is that a "Brit" will arrive at the medical center with an illness/injury and be refereed to a private doctor/clinic, not because they don't want to treat you but because they can't understand you..........It's often accompanied with bad behaver. Most medical (and police stations) do have translators on call, in fact my wife is one, but its not always available (they don't get paid).

The new telephone translation services that are popping up here are not that expensive and are really aimed at those that find themselves in an "emergency" situation i.e. traffic accident/pull, legal, disagreement, medical situation or whatever and is very handy until your free help can arrive.

As a side point: The British Consulate down here recently said. Rather than go back to the UK for treatment a Brit would be better off staying in Spain. This was in response to a question on the radio about the quality and speed of medical service in both the UK and Spain.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Detourer*. I agree that the behaviour of the UK patient can often be a reason not to want to help or give treatment. I also agree that you cannot expect everyone, nurses and medical staff to speak English. It's a different matter in the UK. They have everything printed in 13 different languages and interpreters for every language under the sun on beck and call. :roll:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

I can understand the medical staff in some areas getting fed up of Brits turning up and being 'rowddy' if you have seen some of those holiday programs showing holls in Spain

We have not had to refer to a hospital (touch wood) but have been to several Farmacias (chemists) and found them very helpfull 

I also understand them getting shirty with Brits who move out there to live then expect the Spanish to learn English to be able to talk to them

While in Portugal two of the campers had to go to the local Doc., who spoke only Portugese and Polish. He managed with the diagnosis. then gave them a letter to give to their own Doc as to the treatment he had given. Witten in Latin.
We were attemping to translate this. But came with something like he had put eye drops into his ear for a backache.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Skypee

Have you used the service yet? If you have what was the result? I am not anti this, in fact when I read it I thought it could be a good idea. I am just not convinced it is not a scam. The problem with a lot of scams is you don't know you are being scammed until you need it, at which time it is to late. Lifetime membership is only as good as the company backing it up, Van Bitz and RDH for instance, there is the problem until you go to use it in 5 or 10 years you won't know.
I have looked at the website already and until I did I was thinking it was a good idea, it was the website that put me off.


----------

